# Bland diet - is brown rice okay?



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Not sure if this belongs in this thread or the health one so Mods, please feel free to move it.

Basic question, when going the bland diet route, can brown rice be used or does it have to be white?

Thanks!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I asked the vet at UC Davis this question when Vito was really ill about a year ago and we had to feed a bland diet.

I was told that brown rice contains too much fiber and that white rice is a better choice.


----------

